# Honestech TVR Troubleshoot



## alimech (Apr 28, 2011)

I am Using Honestech TVR 2.5 ( With Intex external TV Tuner Card) to view TV on my laptop. But since two days when I am watching TV, The TV screen area( not the laptop screen, only the Honestech TVR  screen) goes black and after some 5 to 10 secs comes back again and the after may be 3 to 4 mins again goes Black. It was working normally but suddenly one day this problem started. 
I then thought it was my TV tuner card problem and so checked it with another TV tuner card. Still the Problem Persisted. Then I uninstalled the Honestech TVR 2.5 and re installed again But in vain. And then  checked the Receiver (Humax) for problems but it seems to work absolutely fine. Then I took my Laptop to my friend’s place and checked it with his cable connection and still the problem persisted. And then I downloaded Honestech TVR 3.0 and checked again. Still no Use. I am Using Windows 7 Ultimate on Hp Laptop
Can somebody pls help me out with this ?? why My TV screen area is goin Black???


----------

